# Crouch Street Cinema, Colchester



## elliotrhys (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im new here, and was looking at a post regarding the old cinema in Colchester on Crouch Street. The thread is a couple of years old now, and the photobucket links have been moved/deleted. I was wondering if anyone had a copy of these photographs, I would love to take a look!

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=7574"]Heres the link[/ame]

Thanks


----------



## MeganShona (Feb 26, 2011)

it would be great if some one could get in contact with the person who took them to re-upload , it would be awesome to see them !
please help  x


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2011)

Please don't start threads asking for photos to be reuploaded.

Ask whoever they belong to direct via PM please.


----------

